# San Francisco's #1 Women's Fragrance Specialist



## MoesesSoulright (Jun 4, 2007)

Hey...I'm one of the top grossing fragrance speciliasts in San Francisco and one of the top sellers in all of the Bloomingdales Corporation...
any questions you have let me know
i'd be happy to share my expertise

also check out my new song "MAC GIRL" at www.myspace.com/soulright

i'll be performing at two Mac Aids Fund Benefits this month so come on through


----------

